# wilcom es65 inch mm problem



## Andy the Logo (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I have had to re install wilcom on my wifes laptop after a big crash, but after the re intall the units f measurement are in inchs not mm ( a problem for us in th EU) I cant find how to change it and im getting ear ache about it cn anyone help me please?

many thanks

Andy


----------



## Andy the Logo (Sep 1, 2009)

I fixed it......it picks up the settings from the locale in windows hers was stil set to US.


back in the good books I hope now


----------

